# Your Smurf personality.



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Smurf Personality Test - Which Character are You? - BlueBuddies.com


*You have a GROUCHY SMURF personality!* 










OUCH !


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Smurfette?

Seriously? No way, I can't be!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I think it was answering "encyclopedia" to the reading question that did me in. Not strictly true but I have read nothing but textbooks for the last two weeks so sorta kinda comparable :lol:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Fairly accurate


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha i guess this could be good


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

sarahver said:


> I think it was answering "encyclopedia" to the reading question that did me in. Not strictly true but I have read nothing but textbooks for the last two weeks so sorta kinda comparable :lol:
> 
> View attachment 80734


Yeah, me too. Don't know why I bothered to take the test...I'm so smart I knew that's which one I would be...:rofl:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Faceman said:


> Yeah, me too. Don't know why I bothered to take the test...I'm so smart I knew that's which one I would be...:rofl:


Heh, I particularly resemble the "know-it-all" part. Oh, hang on I mean resent. Yeah.:rofl:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

http://bluebuddies.com/smurf_fun/smurf_personality_test/jpg/Painter_Smurf.jpg


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Gah, can't get it to do the link right ha ha


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Heck, I got stuck on 1st question already - I couldn't answer.  So I didn't even continue.....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Heck, I got stuck on 1st question already - I couldn't answer.  So I didn't even continue.....



I think there was a I don't know answer there...............so that is NO excuse.

You just got distracted by the construction workers.:think:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> I think there was a I don't know answer there...............so that is NO excuse.
> 
> You just got distracted by the construction workers.:think:


The problem is I KNOW, but it was not on list. 

No construction workers... Being 5'9" I don't like men 10" shorter than me.... And beer bellies... :wink:


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

..Ehhh...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Pinto, I didn't know you qualify as "man". Your info on bottom says your are "female"! :lol:


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

awww yea! Jokey Smurf


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hefty Smurf..


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Uh-oh. Looks like I have some expectations to live up to.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

well duh -


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Pinto, I didn't know you qualify as "man". Your info on bottom says your are "female"! :lol:


It's my best-kept secret!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I will not take no smurf test. Silly. Oh I do have Smurfette tattooed on my back, for real.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Dare I ask if it should be called "smurfonality" test? :rofl:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm thinking it should be. Very fitting to test :lol:


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm... I'm not that grouchy :lol: 
But I really don't like changes. I absolutely hate changes!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

manca said:


> But I really don't like changes. I absolutely hate changes!


That is what got me too. :wink:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

You have a Painter Smurf Personality! - BlueBuddies.com

I don't quite believe that :wink:. Doesn't sound like me.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="http://bluebuddies.com/js/Smurfette.js"></script>

ROFL.

And Spyder... who would have guessed!


----------

